# VHF License Test - Sydney - Invigilators or Test Locations



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Hoping someone can point me in the right direction to get the VHF license exam completed. I need the license to get a MMSI to enable the DSC on my VHF handheld. I have been to the AMC site http://www.amc.edu.au/omc and got the free handbook and plan to study myself.

Just need to figure out how to sit the exam with out too much hassle. Anyone else sat the exam recently? Did you sit the exam with a club/group of some kind, or make contact with an invigilator individually? Would be good if someone like the RTA could administer the exam. I am located in South Sydney.


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I wanted to do this a couple of years ago and had a hell of a time trying to find someone to help me with the test. I also heard (not sure if it's 100%) that they are soon to relax the VHF licencing regulations for the public to make it easier (and less costly) to get a licence.


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Yep, it's seems a bit stupid when all it involves is a half hour multiple choice exam. Was thinking of applying for invigilator status myself. Generally need an org/club backing though. Reckon the akff would qualify.


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

On the AMC website you can search by postcode. I just did mine at American River on Kangaroo Island when I was down there.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I talked to marine rescue whilst in Bermagui and told them I had a radio but no licence, they were fine with it and glad that I had a radio.
I guess if you want to sign in and out it would be different.


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

If you have a radio with dsc (automated distress calling with GPS coords) you need to register to obtain a unique mmsi number. To register you need the license. If the shit hits the fan I want the simplicity of hitting one button.

Would be happy to go without license otherwise.


----------

